# Rave!



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Well since coming here I've received some great help and discovered the Rave blends. For some reason I've always thought blends weren't any good and bought single origin beans.

I loved the signature blend, fudge was good but the Italian has been my favourite so far.

It's a minefield out there on what is good and what is average....

Any other recommendations much appreciated. I tend to like the chocolaye/nut notes...

I am working my way through the forums but there a lot to get through


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

I really enjoyed from Bean Smitten;

- Classic Blend for that stronger than average coffee hit, very smooth though (which have chocolate and hazelnut notes)

- Honduras Single Origin for that really smooth mellow evening cup


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Try the mystery no 9 from coffee compass


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Jacko112 said:


> Try the mystery no 9 from coffee compass


I'll have a look at this now


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

I really like Cartwheels Misspent Youth V10... Chocolate, blueberry and walnut notes. Smooth fruity chocolate with a nuttiness to it.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

rodduz said:


> Well since coming here I've received some great help and discovered the Rave blends. For some reason I've always thought blends weren't any good and bought single origin beans.
> 
> I loved the signature blend, fudge was good but the Italian has been my favourite so far.
> 
> ...


Another recommendation for CC mystery 9.

Just finished a Kg and ordered another. It's a good price. Chocolate notes for sure.


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Planter said:


> Another recommendation for CC mystery 9.
> 
> Just finished a Kg and ordered another. It's a good price. Chocolate notes for sure.


Super price! I've ordered one


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

I've been working my way through a few of Rave's coffees.

Favorite so far is COLOMBIA SUAREZ PROJECT.


----------



## marknewham (Oct 9, 2018)

rdpx said:


> I've been working my way through a few of Rave's coffees.
> 
> Favorite so far is COLOMBIA SUAREZ PROJECT.


Looking forward to trying rave beans


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I haven't used Rave for a while but that was a favourite. I'll have to revisit when I next need beans.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Having now tried 6 different ones from Rave (including Colombian Suarez), I have to say my favourite coffee of the lot still is Classic Blend from Bean Smitten.

(I've tried 4 from Bean smitten, 6 from Redber, 6 from Rave (with 1 yet to try) and 1 from UE Coffee roasters (with 4 left to try) )


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Dr Forinor said:


> Having now tried 6 different ones from Rave (including Colombian Suarez), I have to say my favourite coffee of the lot still is Classic Blend from Bean Smitten.
> 
> (I've tried 4 from Bean smitten, 6 from Redber, 6 from Rave (with 1 yet to try) and 1 from UE Coffee roasters (with 4 left to try) )


Will try that classic blend from Bean Smitten next then. The mystery 9 I have from coffee compass at the moment is good but I prefer all the 3 RAVE blends o tried.


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

rdpx said:


> I've been working my way through a few of Rave's coffees.
> 
> Favorite so far is COLOMBIA SUAREZ PROJECT.


I'll second that. My local brew bar uses this too. Might have to try the CC9 at that price though.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, crazy price for the mystery 9 coffee. Just ordered a bag. Really enjoy CC beans. Their cherry cherry beans are superb.


----------



## SpringDrip (Sep 5, 2018)

Rave still any good? Questionable roast age on last one.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

SpringDrip said:


> Rave still any good? Questionable roast age on last one.


What do you mean?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

SpringDrip said:


> Rave still any good? Questionable roast age on last one.


Where did you buy your Rave From @SpringDrip ?

John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rave do supply direct for best roast date, they do also sell through Amazon, but that means they're being held in stock at a warehouse ready to go for those impatient Prime customers. I've always bought direct from Rave and generally got them delivered with a roast date of whenever I ordered them (+/- a day). They need 10-12 days rest from roasting anyway, for espresso.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mission701 (Oct 15, 2018)

I've always liked Rave, but have only really used them for filter, and have therefore gone with single origin. I've always had consistently fresh roast dates and service just as fresh, and had no complaints.....but I've always thought there's got to be better out there - not a qualified opinion, just that I've not been 100% wowed by them, probably just my setup (or operator thereof!).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rave is one of my go-to places for beans. Great service, great coffee, good value.


----------

